# Took a ballet class!



## CynPart2 (Jan 1, 2009)

Earlier this week, I was genuinely queasy as I sat in a parking lot, waiting to walk into a local dance fitness studio. Although I had taken ballet for several years as a kid, the idea of showing up at a class 31 years and many dozens of pounds later was pretty darned intimidating. But heres the cool thing: I remembered Dimensions  specifically, our fellow poster, Velvet. A few years ago, she shared her experiences of dancing with a French ballet troupe, and recollections of those posts, plus a big push from my husband, gave me the courage to take my place at the barre. 

Was the walk-in beginner class tough? Yes, definitely. Although I knew all the steps, I had to lift and manipulate body parts that are very different from what they were when I was 13 and dancing en pointe. But I made it through, in spite of feeling occasionally silly and extraordinarily tired. And no one treated me as though I didnt belong  because I worked hard to carry myself as though I had every reason to be there on the dance floor (even if I wasnt entirely feeling that way). 

Ill definitely go back to the studio, because no gym machine could give me the soul satisfaction that I got from dancing again, even if the moves were a struggle after so many years and pounds. So heres what I say: If theres something that youve always wanted to do, dont weight for the perfect time. Just be brave and jump in right now as you are.


----------



## Risible (Jan 1, 2009)

Good for you! There's really something to be said for challenging one's self that way - it's a true esteem booster. I have bad knees now, but I did bellydancing for years at 325+ pounds. Never say never!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 1, 2009)

Yay you! My wife and I do ballroom dancing, and we sometimes dance with other people. I can always tell when my partner has had ballet training: the balance, coordination, and confidence really make a difference. On top of that, there's nothing more satisfying than finding an exercise routine that you really love!


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jan 11, 2009)

That's wonderful advice Cyn!! I'm definitely going to have to keep it in mind.. Been trying to figure out something I like.. enough to do it and love it as a form of exercise... that definitely sounds like something that would get me there...
I remember I had taken a few ballet lessons as a child about 4-5 years old and remember my instructor telling my mom to watch my weight.. she could tell then from my body structure that i was 'big boned' lmao! ahhh child hood memories!! Gotta love 'em!


----------



## CynPart2 (Jan 11, 2009)

phatfatgirl said:


> Been trying to figure out something I like.. enough to do it and love it as a form of exercise... that definitely sounds like something that would get me there...



Hey, give it a try! Luckily, you're in NYC, so there should be a lot of great resources. If you do decide to try ballet again, see the dance.net thread below for good tips on how to protect larger bodies from injury.

http://www.dance.net/topic/7733266/1/Ballet-Adult-Dancers/Overweight-ballet-knees.html&replies=19


----------

